# Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?



## grrr! (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

meine Anfrage innerhalb eines anderen Themas ist anscheinend völlig untergegangen, niemand hat darauf reagiert. Daher schreibe ich das folgende noch einmal als eigenen Beitrag:

---------------------------

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die (Netto-) Beträge sagen, die in den verschiedenen Zeitabschnitten von aviano/callando eingezogen wurden? Seit Oktober 2007 sind es ja wohl 4,39 € pro Monat, davor 4,50 € (wie ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe).

Ich habe leider kaum noch Telekomrechnungen aufgehoben und bin laut Anruf bei aviano dort seit Juni 2005 "Mitglied". Ich will eine Rückforderung an aviano stellen und möchte die Beträge rekonstruieren.

Wenn mir niemand durchgehend die Beträge seit Juni 2005 sagen kann, dann kennen vielleicht mehrere Leute Beträge, die jeweils in einem Zeitabschnitt eingezogen wurden.

Danke im voraus für eure Infos!


grrr!


----------



## Franziska (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*



grrr! schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kaum noch Telekomrechnungen aufgehoben und bin laut Anruf bei aviano dort seit Juni 2005 "Mitglied". Ich will eine Rückforderung an aviano stellen und möchte die Beträge rekonstruieren.



Man sollte keine Forderungen stellen, die man nicht belegen kann,
schon garnicht bei dieser Firma, bzw. diesem Anwalt.

Es nützt dir nichts, von irgendjemand die Beträge einzusetzen, da diese sehr unterschiedlich waren.

Fordere pauschal, und wenn Du Glück hast kriegst Du einen Teilbetrag. (2 Monate oder so).


----------



## grrr! (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Ich weiß, daß ich für eine Klage Nachweise vorlegen müßte. Soweit wird es dem oben gesagten zufolge natürlich nicht kommen. Ich möchte aber eine möglichst glaubhafte Rückforderung stellen und nicht irgendwelche aus der Luft gegriffenen Beträge.


Grüße von


grrr!


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Gerne mag dir geholfen werden - dennoch werden allgemeine Infos hier eine ordentliche Beweisdarlegung im Rechtstreit nicht ersetzen können ...


----------



## grrr! (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Wie ich oben schon sagte: Einen   R e c h t s s t r e i t   wird es nicht geben!

grrr!


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Ok, dann nur:

Viel Glück!​


----------



## grrr! (29 Dezember 2007)

*Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*

Hallo,

Avanio behauptet in seiner Pressemitteilung

ht*p://w*w.avanio.de/service/pdf/Presseinformation_funsurf24_19-12-2007.pdf

daß reihenweise Urteile zu Avanios Gunsten rechtskräftig geworden sind. Kann mir jemand hier sagen, wie ich an diese Urteile herankomme?

Behaupten können die ja viel ...

Hat sie jemand von euch schon oder kennt eine Quelle?


grrr!


----------



## sascha (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*



> Behaupten können die ja viel ...



Zumal wenn man dabei die Hintergründe überhaupt nicht darstellt.


----------



## grrr! (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*



sascha schrieb:


> Zumal wenn man dabei die Hintergründe überhaupt nicht darstellt.




Welch wahre, weise Worte eines Moderators! Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was sie uns sagen wollen, aber der Moderator wird wohl mehr wissen, als er hier preisgibt. Insbesondere die Texte der oben genannten Urteile. 

Ich wüßte sie auch gern, deshalb habe ich meine obige Frage ("Urteile zugunsten von Avanio ...") als eigenen Beitrag ins Forum gestellt. Nach 10 Minuten war er dort rausgenommen und als Antwort hier reingeschoben. In diesen Beitrag hier, auf den es zuerst nur ein paar verständnislose Reaktionen und danach garkeine mehr gab.

Damit ist meine Chance wohl dahin, von den Teilnehmern dieses Forums einen Hinweis zu kriegen, wo ich an die Original-Urteilstexte kommen kann.

Und noch einen schönen Dank an die Administration für die schnelle Antwort auf meine Anfrage gestern. (Fast so schnell wie das Rausnehmen meines Beitrags).


grrr!


----------



## Franziska (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

An die positiven Urteile (2) kommt man ganz leicht, wenn man z.B. bei "test" oder "teltarif" sucht.
Wenn man dann noch alle Presseveröffentlichungen der Firma auf sich wirken läßt, sollte man Bescheid wissen.


----------



## grrr! (30 Dezember 2007)

*Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*

Danke Franziska,

ich finde zwar auch bei teltarif und test nicht die Originaltexte rechtskräftiger Urteile zugunsten von Avanio, aber aus den Beiträgen rundherum läßt sich doch eine Tendenz ablesen.

Grüße von


grrr!


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*



grrr! schrieb:


> die Originaltexte rechtskräftiger Urteile zugunsten von Avanio,


Aus der PDF-Werbebroschüre von Avanio läßt sich absolut nichts entnehmen,  lediglich 
dass Klagen vom Amtsgericht Dresden abgewiesen wurden. 
Über die Gründe/Begründung  für die Klageabweisungen  schweigt sich das Unternehmen aus.
Als positive Urteile sehe ich so etwas nicht. Die Position desjenigen, der seinem  
Geld hinterherlaufen muß, ist ohnehin immer sehr viel schwieriger als umgekehrt.
Als positives Urteil für Avanio würd ich erst einen Fall sehen, bei dem Avanio selber als Kläger 
aufgetreten wäre und  seine Forderungen prozessual durchgesetzt hätte.
 Davon ist aber absolut nichts zu lesen.

 Grundregel bei allen Zivilklagen ist es immer, den Gegner in den Zugzwang 
zu bringen, heißt  er muß klagen und  seinem Geld hinterherlaufen.
Diesen Weg hat Avanio konsequent eingeschlagen


----------



## Franziska (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Natürlich waren gemeint die *für den Verbraucher* positiven Urteile.
Die wurden aber niemals rechtskräftig.

warum?
das kann man den "hauseigenen Pressemitteilungen" entnehmen.
(und sich seinen Teil denken)


----------



## grrr! (30 Dezember 2007)

*Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*

Bedaure, Franziska, aber ich habe in der Tat die Urteile zugunsten von Avanio gemeint (von mir aus   a n g e b l i c h   zugunsten von Avanio), deren Aktenzeichen Avanio in seiner Pressemitteilung aufführt. Ich würde gern die Originaltexte lesen, damit ich einschätzen kann, was da dran ist oder ob es nur Bluff von denen ist.


Grüße von


grrr!


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

Wenn der Inhalt der Urteile ohne wenn und aber die Position desUnternehmens stützen, dürfte das Unternehmen kein Problem mit der Veröffentlichung der Entscheidungsgründe im Internet haben. Hast du mal dort angefragt unter Hinweis auf die Hinweise in den unternehmenseigenen Pressemitteilungen?


----------



## grrr! (3 Januar 2008)

*Urteile zugunsten von Avanio - wo kriege ich die?*

Nein, habe ich nicht. Bei dem Schleim, den die im Verkehr mit ihren Opfern und den Medien absondern, glaube ich von vornherein nicht, daß ich von denen sachliche Informationen kriege. 

Gruß von

grrr!


----------



## Nobby (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviel € hat Avanio zu welchen Zeiten berechnet?*

avanio-internetzugang.

Ich werde durch eine Firma:
01075 Telecom GmbH
Am Klingenberg 6a
65396 Walluf

abgezockt.

Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren?
Die Telekom, die die Rechnung einzieht,  ist auch keine Hilfe!

Nobby


----------



## grrr! (16 Januar 2008)

Indem du diesen Forumsbeitrag durchliest und entsprechend handelst.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996


Grüße von


grrr!


----------

